# TPW Commission Meeting 1/26 & 1/27



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

TPW Commission meetings will be held on 1/26 & 1/27, in Austin, TX. It is imperative that we impress upon the commission prior to that meeting the scope of our problem. I am asking you to write to each commissioner (via both mail and fax) outlining your personal concerns with the proposed regulations. In addition to each commissioner, you should copy the Governor, Lieutenant Governor, Speaker of the House and your personal State Representative and State Senator. Below you will find contact information for all of the above.

The Honorable Peter M. Holt
Chairman
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
3302 South W.W. White Rd.
San Antonio, TX 78222
FAX - (210) 648-0078

The Honorable T. Dan Friedkin
Vice-Chairman
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
109 N. Post Oak Lane, Suite 600
Houston, TX 77024
FAX - (713) 580-5220

The Honorable Mark E. Bivins 
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
414 S. Polk Street
Amarillo, TX 79101
FAX - (806) 373-3557

The Honorable Ralph H. Duggins
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
600 W. Sixth, Suite 300
Fort Worth, TX 76102
FAX - (817) 877-2807

The Honorable Antonio Falcon, M.D.
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
2768 Pharmacy Road
Rio Grande City, TX 78582
FAX - (956) 487-5862

The Honorable Karen J. Hixon
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
111 West Lynwood
San Antonio, TX 78212
FAX - (210) 225-5910

The Honorable Dan Allen Hughes, Jr.
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
P. O. Box 14
Beeville, TX 78104
Fax: 361-881-1686

The Honorable Margaret Martin
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
215 West Bandera Road, Suite 114-619
Boerne, TX 78006

The Honorable S. Reed Morian
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
300 Jackson Hill
Houston, TX 77007
Fax: 713-863-8202

The Honorable Lee Marshall Bass
Chairman-Emeritus
Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission
201 Main Street
Fort Worth, TX 76102
FAX - (817) 390-8408

Joe Straus
Speaker of the House
Capitol Address:
Room CAP 2W.13, Capitol
P.O. Box 2910 
Austin, TX 78768 
(512) 463-1000
(512) 463-0675 Fax

District Address:
7373 Broadway,
Suite 202-A
San Antonio, TX 78209
(210) 828-4411
(210) 832-9994 Fax

Link to email Rep. Strauss: http://www.house.state.tx.us/members/member-page/email/?district=121&session=81

Lt. Governor David Dewhurst
Capitol Station
P.O. Box 12068
Austin, Texas 78711
512 463-0001
512-463-0677 (FAX)

Link to email Lt. Governor Dewhurst: http://www.ltgov.state.tx.us/contact.php

Governor Rick Perry
Mailing Address
Office of the Governor
P.O. Box 12428
Austin, Texas 78711-2428

Link with phone and email contact information for the Governor: http://governor.state.tx.us/contact/

How to find your own representatives: http://www.fyi.legis.state.tx.us/


----------

